# new aires website with ratings.



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

A chap at Dusseldorf show gave me this address www.campercontact.nl

Its a dutch aire/stellplatz/sosta guide that is rated by users and you can put your own rating in.

From initial inspection it looks quite good.

Jon


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Jon
thanks, had a look at some of the entries for northern Spain and Portugal, I'll make a note of them for when we visit. Some areas seem to have a lot of sites.
Lala


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

You could have found it on Motorhome Facts first.   

Look under The Netherlands in the list here:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-38368.html#38368

*Useful and Informative Continental Websites.*

Many of you will already know and use the websites listed below but I thought it might be useful to list them in one place for you to download if you wish.

Most of them are French but others are for Belgium, Germany, the Netherlands, Italy, Spain, Sweden and Portugal.

http://archiescampings.eu/eng2/ (Download free P.O.I.s Europe)
 http://users.telenet.be/leo.huybrechts/00frame.htm  (Campsites near major roads. Europe)

Translation  

http://trans.voila.fr/traduction_voila.php
http://babelfish.yahoo.com/
http://www.online-translator.com/site_translation.aspx

France  

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm
http://p.t.l.free.fr/aires/menuaire.htm
http://campingcar.enliberte.free.fr/
http://campingcar.enliberte.free.fr/03_franc/03c_fr-d.htm
http://www.eurocampingcar.com/
http://www.i-campingcar.fr/accueilcartes.htm
http://www.airecampingcar.com/ 
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/clomb/index.htm
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/jean-pierre.rossi/
http://guy.troll.free.fr/
>Kerlis Motorhome trip< (Calais to Honfleur with pics)
http://campingcar.surlenet.free.fr/
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/voyage.camping.car/
http://lsinzelle.free.fr/
http://www.autocaravane.org
http://www.ffcc.fr/47/html/la-federation/parutions.aspx#P14 (FFCC site with some useful downloadable information)

http://www.francecamping.com/index.php?&langue=en
http://www.campingfrance.com/
http://www.france-voyage.com/

http://www.parcs-naturels-regionaux.tm.fr/fr/decouvrir/parcs.asp (Regional Parks)
http://naturellementvotres.chez-alice.fr/

http://www.bison-fute.equipement.gouv.fr/ (Road info across France)
http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/preparatives/vehicle-classification.html
http://www.autoroutes.fr
http://www.elbruz.org/eroads/AGR_2.htm (International E-road Network)
http://www1.securiteroutiere.gouv.fr/signaux/default.asp (French road signs etc)
http://www.education.gouv.fr/pid184/le-calendrier-scolaire.html (France. School holidays)
http://www.france-codepostal.fr/en/ (France. Find a post code/town/region)
http://www.lepointdufle.net/culture-generale.htm (Useful/informative French website with language and general info etc.)

Germany  

http://www.reisemobil-international.de/bordatlas2/
http://touring24.info/index.asp (Stellplatz plus stops elsewhere in Europe)

Belgium

http://tinyurl.com/8a9d2
http://users.pandora.be/leo.huybrechts/camp1.htm
http://www.motorhomeworld.be/

The Netherlands  

http://www.campercontact.nl/

Spain  

http://www.vayacamping.net/areas.asp?par1=4&lang=en
http://www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php
www.autocaravanas-etapas-en-libertad.com
www.viajarenautocaravana.com 
www.campinguia.com
http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php (Spain and Portugal)

Portugal  

www.roteiro-campista.pt
http://www.vayacamping.net/portugal/index.asp?lang=en
http://www.gekkoportugal.com/central portugal.htm
http://www.campingcarportugal.com/index2_uk.htm

Italy  

http://www.turismoitinerante.com/sostare.shtml
http://www.camperonline.it/
http://www.federcampeggio.it/defaultbis.html
http://www.camping.it/
http://www.areatransit.it/index_eng.php
http://www.caravanecamper.it/areeindex.php?PHPSESSID=27853ca77bf509f194abf10709cdf019
www.assocampi.it 
www.pleinair.it 
http://www.camperweb.it/club/cino/cino_sosta/elenco_sosta.htm
http://utenti.lycos.it/amicidifrankia/camperservice/sicilia.htm

Sweden  

http://www.husvagnochcamping.se/ovrigt/article155036.ece
http://www.camping.se/templates/start____320.aspx
http://www.swedishcampingsites.com/
http://www.campingcompass.com/camping/sweden

Bulgaria

http://www.camping.bg/en/? (Campsites Bulgaria)

http://www.bdauncey.eclipse.co.uk/czech rep.htm (Europe and includes Poland and the Czech Republic)


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Autostratos

I think the list is good and I did have a look at it first. I think the reason that I missed it is because it lists by the originating country of the site. 

I realise you have organised the list to make it more usable but isnt this is a little irrelevant when the site actually refers to the whole of europe?

Ps Im not volunteering.

Jon


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*new aires website with ratings*

hi autostras,

dont know whether to say thankyou or moan that i have just spent all afternoon going through all your list,joking aside i love information,it,s needed with my oh,he drives etc,but only when i inform him which way,he used to be a taxidriver,and likes clear directions,learnt that when we were courting,if i said should we go to torquay,thats what we did,no stops,just drive all 300 miles,now i plan stops and places to visit,and so we are both happy.

but thanks again for the time you took to put it all together.

mags


----------

